# ProjectTarpon.com Boat Video



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Winter Custom Yachts 29 Video (click here)


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Slick video. Beautiful boat.

Are you fishing it yet?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Yep. Fished the tournament weekend before last and jumped a tarpon in Port O'Connor. Also had two other bites. Haven't landed one yet.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

This POC fish is still cruising around in the bay, most likely, because we caught him four days ago. We need a boat that will troll at least four ****-Pops. We were in a 21-foot Key West when we caught it. We still managed to shake out a string of four balloons without tangling, even though the guy on the bowseat had to hold a rod. Another rod was stuck in a center console rack...The boat had only two rod holders, way back on the stern where they were hard to reach. This fish actually hit the bow rod with the guy already holding it.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Great picture!

Got the boat... wish I had the time... 22' Shamrock. maybe Sat. week...

TC


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

You have until Halloween, anyway. Matagorda Island surf is magic in October. Plenty of calm days.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Awesome video, awesome boat. Thats a great looking hull and planes quick.


----------

